# Ever purchase from ERGOPEP



## MaxEarn (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone have real experience with these guys? Are their products real, they seem to have best deals. What's your experience?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a comment and know about them but I will keep it to myself .Your best to keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 18, 2012)

There are quality sponsors here on IML where you can read actual customer reviews.  Checked out that site you are wanting to hear about and their prices seem to low to be of any good.  But if you do go with them,please let us know wether good or bad...


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 18, 2012)

We have good quality prices and products here so why not order from here in this board.My 15% discount will get you to there prices.


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 18, 2012)

I've already bought some, I was just researching and wondered why they could sell at their prices. Peptide source already has great deals, I've read plenty about them I would not be concerned unless something broke their wall of respect and honesty.


----------



## Peptide Source (Mar 18, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> I've already bought some, I was just researching and wondered why they could sell at their prices. Peptide source already has great deals, I've read plenty about them I would not be concerned unless something broke their wall of respect and honesty.



Thank you MaxEarn 

-Peptide Source


----------

